
Ask HN: Developers in London - tixocloud
Will be moving to London and hoping to get connected to the developer scene in London. Formerly a software engineer myself, I&#x27;m building an AI deployment platform and hoping to eventually build a team out once we&#x27;ve successfully raised funds.
======
mtmail
Hit the various meetups and check the venue calendars of the big coworking
spaces. London is big enough, there is one for every programming language,
framework, industry. [https://www.meetup.com/London-
DevOps/](https://www.meetup.com/London-DevOps/)
[https://www.meetup.com/LondonAI/](https://www.meetup.com/LondonAI/)
[https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/travel-technology-trends-
tick...](https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/travel-technology-trends-
tickets-53948354982)

The local
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanyrd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanyrd)
(like gumtree vs the US Craigslist) got acquired by eventbrite.

We run [https://thegeomob.com/](https://thegeomob.com/) which is industry
specific (geography, open data).

